# Another MK2 1.8t swap thread



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

Since my daily driver just hit the 200,000 mile mark I decided to treat it and myself to something nice. I am going to be pulling the rv8 valve with 3 speed auto and installing a 20 valve 5 speed combo.
Engine: low mile AWM bottom end
good condition AWW head with a newer chain tensioner
ALL new seals, gaskets, and headbolts
Stock k03
Trans: 020 5speed code ACN from 85 diesel
KEP kush-loc disc 
lightened flywheel
16v pressure plate
100mm flanges 
all new seals throughout trans
I decided to go with a small input shaft trans mostly so I could use th ekush loc clutch because they are only like $25 a shot. I had the ACN trans laying around and after comparing the gear ratios with that of a 1.8t 02j I found out they are almost identical except the 5th is .75 comparted to the .8 something that the 02j has.
Engine management: me5 with c2 30lb chip/injectors 
homemade cam driven distributor
































Ill post more details and pics when I get some more free time


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Another MK2 1.8t swap thread (I know Laz)*

please post details on the distributor please


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Another MK2 1.8t swap thread (Dave926)*

most likely the reflex tuning dizzy


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Another MK2 1.8t swap thread (bonesaw)*

NOT the Reflex dizzy
I was going to buy one but money is super tight (total of $110 into this build so far)
When you have a lathe and mill and lots of vw parts at work no reason why you can't make your own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ive got detailed pics ill post up soon


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Another MK2 1.8t swap thread (I know Laz)*

Ive been thinking about different wire options and although the Reflex wires seem like the obvious answer I have NO money so I am going to have to work with what I got
30v passat wires with 1.8t coil pack boots rubber cemented on for now is how I'm going to have to go








not 30v wire in pic just some old crusty 16v wire to test fit










_Modified by I know Laz at 5:51 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Another MK2 1.8t swap thread (I know Laz)*

16v wires work no prob.


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Another MK2 1.8t swap thread (bonesaw)*

I was more concerned about a snug fit at the valve cover, hence the grommets. I like the 30 valve wires because they are shorter (some of them of course) allowing me to run them straight across the valve cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but yes the 16v ones would work just the same


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Another MK2 1.8t swap thread (I know Laz)*

To get the motor up and running for now I have no choice but use the 30lb injectors and the stock maf C2 supercharger software. Does anyone know if I will have an MAJOR issues for now? I plan on running of the wastegate for now.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Another MK2 1.8t swap thread (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_please post details on the distributor please

x2
I'm gonna run 1.8 20v N/A (AGN) on Digi1


_Modified by Apsik at 12:51 AM 6-20-2009_


----------

